# Guilda vs Victoria



## nofixedagenda (Apr 23, 2019)

Morning guys

I think I've finally narrowed down the search for my first espresso machine down to these two. Other than £100 can anyone tell me what the difference between them is? I'm thinking it may be down to the llc feedback loop software. 
Would I notice much difference between them? If anyone had experience of the machines I would be highly grateful for any feedback. The £100 would be very useful as I will be buying a grinder too and would take me from a Lelit Fred to a Eureka Facile, but if the difference between the machines is significant then I'd prefer to get the better machine.

Hope your Friday goes well and thanks in advance for any advice.

Lee


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi.

ps: it's Gilda. (Soft "i"). 😉

I don't think the Gilda is made anymore. So that narrows down your search. A word of warning on the Vicky: the pre-infusion functionality, in a highly technical term, is "fecked". It vents after the initial ramp up, defeating the purpose. So just bear that in mind. 
as for your grinder, maybe re-consider the grinder if you aim to use for espresso exclusively. Get the Silenzio or the Manuale. The Facile is an all purpose grinder - it has a wide range, but the precision of adjustment is compromised.

https://espresso.lelit.com/products#family-3


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

They share same boiler and brew head, same big solenoid and small OPV. Victoria has a pressure gauge and more electronics inside. I have suggestion for you though, buy this rebranded Gilda for french market on great price:

https://www.maxicoffee.com/machine-expresso-manuelle-aircraft-ac805-p-31168.html


----------



## nofixedagenda (Apr 23, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi.
> 
> ps: it's Gilda. (Soft "i"). 😉
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Espresso Underground still have some Gildas. I had read the post regarding preinfusion - this was part what got back onto the Mara X again...but I have to be sensible here - as the only coffee drinker in the house it's just a bit greedy spending my wages on that and with a Specialita as welll...I just want to get something and make a start. Surely a Fred would suffice for a year or two?


----------



## nofixedagenda (Apr 23, 2019)

L&R said:


> They share same boiler and brew head, same big solenoid and small OPV. Victoria has a pressure gauge and more electronics inside. I have suggestion for you though, buy this rebranded Gilda for french market on great price:
> 
> https://www.maxicoffee.com/machine-expresso-manuelle-aircraft-ac805-p-31168.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben2 (Apr 6, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi.
> 
> ps: it's Gilda. (Soft "i"). 😉
> 
> ...


 If I remember correctly, I think that Lelit renamed the Gilda PL41PLUST to Glenda PL41PLUST. Glenda PL41PLUST is still available on Lelit factory website:

https://espresso.lelit.com/product/34


----------



## georgios (Jul 19, 2017)

best vfm espresso machine with pid and factory set to 9 bars.love mine


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Not sure If you bought one already , but I can warmly recommend the Victoria. The Pre infusion issue is gone as far as I can make out ( firmware change?) and the machine is great to use and produces quality results consistently.


----------

